# Beta Glucan



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.vitaminpros.com/compare-beta-glucan.htm

Heres a very important product I find for both personal use and for your shrimps.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Like most things, more isn't always better. I tend to go with nature source if available. Barley straw pellet (2.2lb for under $20, or you can buy BW Barley for under $20 that will last a long time) and sea weed are both great source for beta glucan. The main benefit of it is to strengthen immunity system which CRS lacks due to repeated inbreeding.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

or

tetra pond barley peat extract

liquid form  

easy to add


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> or
> 
> tetra pond barley peat extract
> 
> ...


CrystalMethShrimp has mentioned that it has to be eaten by the shrimp to get the better effect. I believe it's because the water soluble type isn't as effective.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

How about ACHH? and Acai berry? 

they are both immune booster :O and somewhat cheaper o.o


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I believe in using everything natural but keep in mind yo have to eat a lot of barley, yeast, mushrooms to get any noticable effect. There seems to be many fors of beta glucos and the most effective and tested is beta 1,3D glucos. This has the longest active chain and is the purest form. It is also insoluable which means it won't dissolve into the water but stays concentrated on the food you mix it with.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I believe in using everything natural but keep in mind yo have to eat a lot of barley, yeast, mushrooms to get any noticable effect. There seems to be many fors of beta glucos and the most effective and tested is beta 1,3D glucos. This has the longest active chain and is the purest form. It is also insoluable which means it won't dissolve into the water but stays concentrated on the food you mix it with.


Where can you find Beta 1, 3D Glucan pills??

I tried a few pharmacists, they all gave me a weird look and said they don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm in the process of finding a REPUTABLE beta glucous source. The link I posted sounded good at first but it's never a good idea to buy from a site that bashes other products and tries to sell yo theirs. I'm looking for a referal from a third party which I will share once I find out. Any online stoee can claim their beta glocan chains are 80..90% active but how would you ever know. Let me find a good third party review.

Oh and you won't find it at pharmacies and the health food stores will always sell the lowest quality. It's best to buy online bc it is such a specialized item.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I'm in the process of finding a REPUTABLE beta glucous source. The link I posted sounded good at first but it's never a good idea to buy from a site that bashes other products and tries to sell yo theirs. I'm looking for a referal from a third party which I will share once I find out. Any online stoee can claim their beta glocan chains are 80..90% active but how would you ever know. Let me find a good third party review.
> 
> Oh and you won't find it at pharmacies and the health food stores will always sell the lowest quality. It's best to buy online bc it is such a specialized item.


I see...

I got this drink from a friend recently and it contain 1.3 / 1.6 glucan + Acai Berry.

Good to dip barley in it?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

You need a beta glucan with a high active link percentage.
Cheap, inactive BG which they add to juice is usually around 30-40% active.
And in tiny amounts, since BG is expensive.

The sugars from the juice would give you an ammonia spike. I would,kt use it for the tiny benefit it has.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I'm surprised I can't find this anywhere...


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

You can buy it all over the net. But 90% are fakes.

Google beta glucan org.

And see which ones they recommand. I was going to post my findings tonight but it seems you guys are really eager to get this.

They come in capsole form and a boTtle of 60 x 500mg is usually around $70 usd plus shipping.


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

Are there any shrimp conditioners or feed that have BG in it?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Mosura Tonic Pro got Beta Glucan added, but it never specify of which glucan

http://www.mosura-intl.com/prod.php?cat=3&id=16


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, it doesn't help that this Transfer Point beta glucan website looks like an infomercial. I feel like I should just buy mosura tonic pro lol.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

It is best to stick to only natural products. Anything manufactured or altered by man contains toxins. This build up in the shrimps body and yours and can bring on poor health.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

splur said:


> Yeah, it doesn't help that this Transfer Point beta glucan website looks like an infomercial. I feel like I should just buy mosura tonic pro lol.


Its most likely they use the cheaper form of BG 1,3D
Remember they need to extract this polyschrid from the cell walls of yeast.
It's ain't easy nor cheap and what you end up with is a highly potent dosage of beta glucan used to boost immune system and in some cases treat cancer with no side effects.

Let me find a link for you guys assap. I'm almost done fighting off a throat infection.

Bwhiskered, I'm on the same page as you are about using natural products, but this is a proven method to stop those daily random crs deaths which 90% of hobbyists stress about.

Oh and they also use this commerically for shrimp/prawn farming. So the bbq shrimps at your dinner table imported from tailand had most likely been exposured to BG 1,3D


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You say they use it for commercial shrimp farming ? Been doing a lot of reading about that lately, hoping to glean info to help me raise the larval shrimp I hope to have soon, but I saw no mention of BC.. any idea what form they feed it in ? Since the farmers are pretty much all about maximum production at minimum cost, seems unlikely they'd be feeding such a costly supplement. But I did read that the larval shrimp must have adequate levels of the same two EFAs that we need.. DHA and I can never remember the other one.. and when they try to raise the levels of artificial foods to more than 50% of the total feed, losses escalate.. so they've learned they can't feed farmed shrimp all man made foods, even though they are much cheaper, because shrimp don't live long enough to mature if they are fed that way. So I wonder if BC is something that is already present in what farmed shrimp would normally eat ? I know algae has the EFAs, but BG was not mentioned in any of the info I found. 

Granted, these are not the same species of shrimp as most of the hobby ones.. most of which don't have larval young.. but I would think there must be some similarities. Hope so, it's the only info I've been able to find about raising shrimp larvae of any kind, really.


----------

